# 6/11/11-GRS set to start



## sb (Jul 16, 2004)

With 50 teams in the Pre-season opener, we are expecting a bigger crowd on hand for the start of the Galveston Redfish Series and Final Four Bracket. www.specktourney.com to register via paypal or register at 518/45 (League City Kroger shopping center) THUR June 9th-7-8pm before the Capt meeting. Also pick up your tourney shirt and visor/hat.


----------



## C N Spots (Apr 18, 2005)

Captains meeting is Thurday night 6/9/2011
at Wings n More 518 / 45south

$.95 draft beer and $11.99 20 wings

Cya there


----------



## Capt. Salinas (Jul 14, 2009)

We are in.


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

Redfish Sal said:


> We are in.


Me too


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

I had a great time at the captains meeting, looking forward to the tournament now. It looks like it is going to be a very large turnout also.


----------



## rippin lips (Jan 8, 2005)

Any update on results?


----------

